# Suggest 42" and ~48"; TVs (combined budget 140k)



## little (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm looking for two televisions, one for dad's room (47" to 50") and the other for my room (40" to 42").

*47" to 50" TV requirements-*
TV with good picture and audio quality. 1080p resolution. 3D not required.
Usage : Normal TV viewing (HD Set-top box).

*40" to 42" TV requirements-*
3D TV. 1080p resolution.
Usage : mainly gaming on PS3, perhaps this TV won't be connected to a STB (as I don't watch channels), I might use it as a secondary display for my PC.

I don't have much knowledge about televisions, I'm researching on this topic for a few hours but there are just too many televisions to select from. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

anyone??

- - - Updated - - -

Update : I've increased my budget to 150k.


----------



## seamon (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Suggest 42&quot; and ~48&quot;; TVs (combined budget 140k)*

You can take a look at this one for your room.
*www.sony.co.in/product/kdl-40w900a
Sony Trimluminos displays have amazing picture quality.

- - - Updated - - -

Consider this for your dad's room:
*www.sony.co.in/product/kdl-48w600b


----------



## little (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks. 
I was inclined towards 40W900A due to Triluminous display but now I'm thinking of getting LG 42LA6620 / 42LA6910 because of its passive 3D.
I'll select anyone among these two after checking them out in the store. After reading a few guides on 3D TV, I found that most of the guides say that passive is better than active (due to flickering and eye strain). So now I'm more inclined towards passive 3D. But I guess I won't be using the 3D feature a lot (gaming on PS3 and watching movies). A little bit of confusion here.

Is active 3D really that bad when compared to passive ones?


----------



## seamon (Jun 15, 2014)

little said:


> Thanks.
> I was inclined towards 40W900A due to Triluminous display but now I'm thinking of getting LG 42LA6620 / 42LA6910 because of its passive 3D.
> I'll select anyone among these two after checking them out in the store. After reading a few guides on 3D TV, I found that most of the guides say that passive is better than active (due to flickering and eye strain). So now I'm more inclined towards passive 3D. But I guess I won't be using the 3D feature a lot (gaming on PS3 and watching movies). A little bit of confusion here.
> 
> Is active 3D really that bad when compared to passive ones?



I have Sony w850 with passive 3D and Triluminos. It's a shame Sony discontinued such a wonderful product. Passive 3D is definitely better than Active 3D but Sony Triluminos' Picture Quality is something else entirely. LG TVs don't even come close when picture quality is compared.


----------



## Minion (Jun 16, 2014)

little said:


> Thanks.
> I was inclined towards 40W900A due to Triluminous display but now I'm thinking of getting LG 42LA6620 / 42LA6910 because of its passive 3D.
> I'll select anyone among these two after checking them out in the store. After reading a few guides on 3D TV, I found that most of the guides say that passive is better than active (due to flickering and eye strain). So now I'm more inclined towards passive 3D. But I guess I won't be using the 3D feature a lot (gaming on PS3 and watching movies). A little bit of confusion here.
> 
> Is active 3D really that bad when compared to passive ones?



If you are inclined towards passive i suggest you to get lg.


----------



## little (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestions.
As 3D will rarely be used, I decided to go with Sony 40W900A for my room. About to place an order in a day or two. 
Is there something I should know about it before I buy?


----------



## seamon (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Suggest 42&quot; and ~48&quot;; TVs (combined budget 140k)*



little said:


> Thanks for your suggestions.
> As 3D will rarely be used, I decided to go with Sony 40W900A for my room. About to place an order in a day or two.
> Is there something I should know about it before I buy?



Active 3D is not that bad and is good enough for an occasional 3D movie. Go for it! The other one?

- - - Updated - - -

Also ask for free wall mount AND/OR free PS3(unlikely that you'll get one).


----------



## little (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Suggest 42&quot; and ~48&quot;; TVs (combined budget 140k)*

Due to some reasons my purchase was delayed a little bit.
Purchased Sony KDL-40W900A. It's awesome.
Thanks for your suggestions.

- - - Updated - - -

My dad thinks that 2D and 3D tv are totally different, he said, "most of the content is available in 2D only, what will you do with your 3D TV then" He thinks that 3DTV can't play 2D content.  I tried explaining it atleast 10 times with different analogies but today he asked that again. Maybe he's just jealous of my TV and messing with me.  
Anyways, can you think of a better way to explain 3D technology to my dad.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Suggest 42&quot; and ~48&quot;; TVs (combined budget 140k)*



little said:


> Anyways, can you think of a better way to explain 3D technology to my dad.


Show him Avatar 3D or any latest 3D movie in theater


----------



## seamon (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Suggest 42&quot; and ~48&quot;; TVs (combined budget 140k)*



little said:


> Due to some reasons my purchase was delayed a little bit.
> Purchased Sony KDL-40W900A. It's awesome.
> Thanks for your suggestions.
> 
> ...



Play The Great Gatsby in 3D.
Then play The Great Gatsby(different file) in 1080p on both TVs.


----------

